# What's for Lunch?



## drmike

About this time every morning I get to thinking about lunch...

What are you having for lunch?  Or if you read later, what did you have for lunch?


----------



## Aldryic C'boas

Either boudin or a poboy from the pub across the street.. haven't decided yet.  Great place - bartender already has a glass of whiskey poured for me when I sit down.


----------



## drmike

Whiskey for lunch  Must be a work day.  One drink limit 

What exactly is boudin?


----------



## Aldryic C'boas

buffalooed said:


> Whiskey for lunch  Must be a work day.  One drink limit minimum


Fixed that for ya 



buffalooed said:


> What exactly is boudin?


tl;dr - rice/meat dish pulped into a sausage skin.  http://www.cajunboudintrail.com/Boudin.html


----------



## clarity

buffalooed said:


> What exactly is boudin?


Something that will change your life forever. If you have not had it, you are missing out. You can't just get it anywhere though. It has to be from a place that knows what they are doing.


----------



## clone1018

Work sponsored Dickies BBQ, woop.


----------



## drmike

Dickies BBQ, oh do tell... Local/regional joint?  Sit down or a sloppy eat out in the parking lot like a man type place?


----------



## drmike

-- snip ---


----------



## clone1018

Heh, regional I think. It's a cookie cutter BBQ place in the middle of a business park. So neat, sit down, stuff.

I'd rather go to Hard Eight



But Dickies is free.


----------



## drmike

Free, hey the boss man is paying.  He better hope they don't charge by the pound or he will really pay


----------



## ryanarp

I ate at a pretty shady looking BBQ place yesterday and it was pretty darn legit. Dang good BBQ. Had the sampler so I got Links, Ribs, and Brisket. Seating was interesting went to describe and then saw picture. Open since 1910 in that location. . Either way it was dang good. http://www.sonnybryans.com/our-story.html


----------



## clarity

ryanarp said:


> I ate at a pretty shady looking BBQ place yesterday and it was pretty darn legit. Dang good BBQ. Had the sampler so I got Links, Ribs, and Brisket. Seating was interesting went to describe and then saw picture. Open since 1910 in that location. . Either way it was dang good. http://www.sonnybryans.com/our-story.html


Which location? I might head up to the Lover's one to give it a shot. BBQ is hard to beat. Have you ever tried Soulman's?


----------



## drmike

BBQ seems to be popular among our ranks.

Everyone else must be on that water and hope diet.  

Feed me!!!

(I just ate some homemade banana pie)


----------



## ryanarp

dclardy said:


> Which location? I might head up to the Lover's one to give it a shot. BBQ is hard to beat. Have you ever tried Soulman's?



I was at the Original-Inwood location. Mainly because it was close to work and home. Good to know they have other locations in the Dallas location. Also I have never tried Soulmans, I will have to give them a try sometime.


----------



## ryanarp

dclardy said:


> Which location? I might head up to the Lover's one to give it a shot. BBQ is hard to beat. Have you ever tried Soulman's?


I take that back, I have been to a Soulman's I forgot that the place I went to in Van was that place. This was a good 4 years ago though so haven't been recently. Since I am new to Dallas, always looking for good places. I had a dang good burger at Maple and Motor. Another shady looking place.  http://www.yelp.com/biz/maple-and-motor-dallas


----------



## clone1018

ryanarp said:


> I take that back, I have been to a Soulman's I forgot that the place I went to in Van was that place. This was a good 4 years ago though so haven't been recently. Since I am new to Dallas, always looking for good places. I had a dang good burger at Maple and Motor. Another shady looking place.  http://www.yelp.com/biz/maple-and-motor-dallas


Welcome to Dallas, it's quite a unique city.


----------



## MannDude

Pretzel Bread BBQ Chicken Lean Pocket, unfortunately. I'll get proper food later.


----------



## DearLeaderJohn

Had a steak pasty from the local bakery today, hit the spot perfectly.


----------



## drmike

I am working through lunch into dinner again   Loading up on beverages.


----------



## Aldryic C'boas

Just as an update, lunch was delectable.  A glass of whiskey, fried onions, and two of these:


----------



## drmike

You ate two of those?  Geez.   What do they call that and is a bib included?


----------



## Aldryic C'boas

Hah.  I skipped breakfast, so aye, was a bit hungry today.  It's called 'The Special', amusingly enough XD  A specialty of a local pub here in town - several kinds of meat, jalepeno mayo, cheese, lettuce, onions.  No bib necessary - after living down here for so long, I've become fairly adept at only getting my fingers messy on these


----------



## Ruchirablog

Seafood friend rice 

ex- 

And BBQ :S


----------



## 365Networks

Off to Subway for me! Hah


----------



## shawn_ky

Just a Sobe Strawberry Daiquiri flavored beverage for me... i.e. fruit juice for the most part..


----------



## Damian

I had a #10 from Jimmy Johns. I usually don't each lunch out, I usually have something like couscous or a sandwich or whatever.


----------



## Alto

I had a 'large' burrito from Tortilla, a small UK chain that does burritos/fajitas/tacos. I'm aware what what consider a 'large' burrito is probably a 'small' by US standards.


----------



## drmike

shawn_ky said:


> Just a Sobe Strawberry Daiquiri flavored beverage for me... i.e. fruit juice for the most part..


Yeah fruit juice.   This here is mostly potato water and this here is most grape juice 

Start calling it an adult smoothie next and then we'll be talking.



Damian said:


> I had a #10 from Jimmy Johns. I usually don't each lunch out, I usually have something like couscous or a sandwich or whatever.


I kind of miss Jimmy Johns.  They make a mean veggie sandwich and I think it even has sprouts on it.



Alto said:


> I had a 'large' burrito from Tortilla, a small UK chain that does burritos/fajitas/tacos. I'm aware what what consider a 'large' burrito is probably a 'small' by US standards.


Yeah a US burrito is probably bigger than the UK business / stand you bought yours at


----------



## SeriesN

Lamb over rice with onion, carrots, pepper and extra hot sauce. YUM!


----------



## Alto

buffalooed said:


> Yeah a US burrito is probably bigger than the UK business / stand you bought yours at


Two years ago i was in New York, and after a entire day with no food I went to the pizza place down the street from my hotel and ordered a large pizza. The waiter looked me up and down, and simply said 'no'. He then pointed to another table and showed me the large pizza 4 were sharing, and I sheepishly ordered a regular pizza, which I ate half of.

In the UK, I can eat a large without much trouble, and demolish an XL if I'm really hungry.


----------



## MannDude

365Networks said:


> Off to Subway for me! Hah


Just got some Subway myself. Sitting in front of a Italian Herbs and Cheese footlong, chicken teriyaki with bacon. Lettuce, tomato, green pepper, onion, jalepenos and sweet onion sauce. This gonna be good.


----------



## fizzyjoe908

MannDude said:


> Italian Herbs and Cheese footlong


You sir know how to have a party.


----------



## kaniini

Usually I do something that can be delivered.  Pizza, sandwiches, Chinese, etc.


----------



## Tux

I prefer home-cooked meals. Now that I say that, I just finished some homemade broccoli and cheese casserole.


----------



## jcaleb

rice and fish.  my german friend always wonder why Filipinos can't survive a day without rice. I always wonder how western people can get full without rice.


----------



## HalfEatenPie

Erm... Because I'm in Asia right now I guess rice and cooked fish (just like *jcaleb*!). I miss the good old times in the States where I'd go to a pub and get a beer and a burger


----------



## drmike

jcaleb said:


> rice and fish.  my german friend always wonder why Filipinos can't survive a day without rice. I always wonder how western people can get full without rice.


I cook a lot of rice at home.  It's rather simple leave it alone cooking that doesn't get in the way of doing other work.

Still haven't mastered brown while rice though.  What do you recommend for cooking that?


----------



## mitgib

jcaleb said:


> rice and fish.  my german friend always wonder why Filipinos can't survive a day without rice. I always wonder how western people can get full without rice.


Most prefer potato.  I buy rice in 50lb bags  Rice goes with everything!


----------



## Boltersdriveer

Best dinner I've had in a while


----------



## drmike

@Boltersdriveer getting fancy there.

Time to start the dinner and beverage threads


----------



## Boltersdriveer

buffalooed said:


> @Boltersdriveer getting fancy there.
> 
> Time to start the dinner and beverage threads


Mmm....


----------



## MannDude

Decided to cook something up today:

Fried some bacon in cast iron skillet, then sauteed onions and potatoes in bacon grease, diced the  bacon up small and put it back in with the potatoes and onions, cracked a couple eggs on top, sprinkled cheddar cheese on top. Mmm. Damn good breakfast.

Starting to cook more. It's cheaper and better. Lunch later will probably be grilled cheese sandwich with tomatoes. 12 grain bread, big slices, no high-fructose corn syrup or any of that crap. Tomatoes from the backyard. Pepperjack cheese


----------



## HalfEatenPie

MannDude said:


> Decided to cook something up today:
> 
> Fried some bacon in cast iron skillet, then sauteed onions and potatoes in bacon grease, diced the  bacon up small and put it back in with the potatoes and onions, cracked a couple eggs on top, sprinkled cheddar cheese on top. Mmm. Damn good breakfast.
> 
> Starting to cook more. It's cheaper and better. Lunch later will probably be grilled cheese sandwich with tomatoes. 12 grain bread, big slices, no high-fructose corn syrup or any of that crap. Tomatoes from the backyard. Pepperjack cheese


I hate you.

A while back I used to make this potato dish.  Dice up potatoes, onions, bell peppers, and saute them on a skillet with olive oil.  When sauteing add some cajun seasoning, a bit of chili powder, and onion powder.  When the potatoes are soft and start to brown crack a few eggs into it and continue mixing.  Like you sprinkle copious amounts of shredded cheese into it and continue mixing it as it melts.  Move it over to a serving dish (usually a bowl).  Get a giant spoon full of guacamole and just give a nice spoon-full on top.  Get a little diced tomatoes and "sprinkle" a few pieces on top.  

It didn't have bacon in it and it's a variation of your own breakfast dish, but damn did I love every bite of it.  

Also, you should totally make some tomato basil soup with that grilled cheese sandwich.  I LOVE dipping the grilled cheese into some tomato basil soup and eating it like that.  

Damn it's 1:00AM and I'm hungry as hell.


----------



## Reece-DM

A very nice full english breakfast for me today. Bit late for lunch, but hey ho!


----------



## drmike

I did the potatoes + onions + green peppers + salt + pepper mix in the oven the other morning.  Heap of potatoes wasting away in a cupboard.

Right now, well today, on the liquid diet.   Cytomax  Sports Drink now, earlier it was lemonade (fresh squeezed), in an hour it probably will be a beer.

Need to fit some solids somewhere into there.  Busy day though.


----------



## MartinD

I'll not post my stuff then. People just moan at me


----------



## MannDude

MartinD said:


> I'll not post my stuff then. People just moan at me


Go for it! Probably was something elaborate and good.


----------



## notFound

All of you guy's lunch sounds so interesting compared with mine. It's either the chicken and chips shop (don't particularly like it) or the sandwich bar or Greggs. Pretty boring choice near my school, and the fact that they're pretty much all sold out by the time I get there because there are so many students. 

At home I don't really eat lunch, don't see a reason to do it. I can eat whenever I want at home, no need for a fixed time.


----------



## drmike

What's MartinD having / had for dinner?


----------



## MartinD

Chili con carne this evening though I didn't make it, my other half did.

It's my turn to cook tomorrow.. no idea what yet. Suggestions?


----------



## Aldryic C'boas

No time for lunch today... think I'll do jambalaya with gator tail to make up for it this evening.


----------



## shawn_ky

Salmon with Rice Pilaf and Spaghetti Squash...  Pretty good!


----------



## drmike

I just had half alright Americanized burrito from a regional gasoline chain that has gone all yuppie.  Wasn't up to snuff with say Chipolte, but was above the rubbish in the freezer section.

One of those days in my humble abode.   All work, no time.


----------



## Francisco

Just cereal today 

I usually don't get up until 1PM my time since I'll go to bed at 6AM.

Francisco


----------



## MannDude

Aldryic C said:


> No time for lunch today... think I'll do jambalaya with gator tail to make up for it this evening.


You're so g'damned cajun. It's awesome.


----------



## rsk

You wouldn't really know it.

Its called "Machboos", an Arabic dish...


----------



## drmike

^ --- pretty plate of food there.

Finally got to check out a regional Indian restaurant last night for dinner.  Nice break from the usual.

Pancakes and potatoes cooking in the kitchen at the moment.


----------



## MartinD

Here was mine:


----------



## drmike

Pretty MartinD!  What are we eating there?


----------



## egihosting

I'm feeling like Costco pizza today!


----------



## MartinD

buffalooed said:


> Pretty MartinD!  What are we eating there?


Roasted vine plum tomatoes with garlic and basil salad, poached salmon fillet and linguine with a pancetta and caper sauce


----------



## notFound

MartinD seems to love his fish.

I ate ma2loubeh today because I have no lessons on Friday and I was at home, but typically I head to the local Morrocan or Turkish resteraunts or a sandwich bar. There are chicken and chips shops close to my sixth form, but I'm not a fan of them really.


----------



## MannDude

MartinD said:


> Roasted vine plum tomatoes with garlic and basil salad, poached salmon fillet and linguine with a pancetta and caper sauce


Serious question, was that the entire meal?

Maybe it's just my fat coated American stomach that thinks it's a small portion. Looks and sounds good though


----------



## drmike

Costco pizza?  I haven't been to a Costco in years.   Is that much like the Sam/Wally World pizza?


----------



## MartinD

MannDude said:


> Serious question, was that the entire meal?
> 
> Maybe it's just my fat coated American stomach that thinks it's a small portion. Looks and sounds good though


Yup, sure was. Remember, pasta is really quite filling so not much more was needed apart from a nice cup of cat-poo coffee afterwards


----------



## MannDude

MartinD said:


> Yup, sure was. Remember, pasta is really quite filling so not much more was needed apart from a nice cup of cat-poo coffee afterwards


Tell the members here about your coffee..,


----------



## MartinD

MannDude said:


> Tell the members here about your coffee..,


What about my delicious coffee?


----------



## MannDude

MartinD said:


> What about my delicious coffee?


How a jungle cat shits it out.


----------



## MartinD

MannDude said:


> How a jungle cat shits it out.


u jelly.


----------



## Aldryic C'boas

Cheerios and Whiskey.


----------



## drmike

^--- What? you don't like your cereal in milk?


----------



## Aldryic C'boas

Didn't have any milk at the office >_>


----------



## DamienSB

Aldryic C said:


> Didn't have any milk at the office >_>


----------



## MannDude

Steak, potatoes, onions and bacon. Not pictured: big glass of milk.

It hit the spot.


----------



## MartinD

Really pushing the boat out there with presentation huh?


----------



## MannDude

MartinD said:


> Really pushing the boat out there with presentation huh?


My stomach doesn't care how it's presented.


----------



## drmike

I need to find a source for free range *clean* eggs already.  And less likely to find, a source for raw milk.

Working on the whole yogurt making experience, but store bought pasteurized milk isn't cutting it.  Damn dead solvent.


----------



## MannDude

Grilled cheese sandwich... wait for it... with eggs. A mix of pepperjack cheese and shreded mild cheddar. Washed it down with a bottle of Aquafina's purest.


----------



## blergh

Needs more pics of fancy food and less of pizza and fatty-foods.


----------



## earl

I had Swiss Chalet, chicken and ribs.. They also have the best Fries!


----------



## mikho

Swedish favorite. Trollkorv.


----------



## blergh

mikho said:


> Swedish favorite. Trollkorv.


Never heard of trollkorv, is it made out of trolldeg?


----------



## MartinD

Decided to necro this thread... because I was in the mood for cooking today so I want to show off 

So, lunch was seared Scottish king scallops:







And for dinner I made a small fish platter with smoked salmon and my own sea-bass sashimi!






I was AMAZING. That is all.


----------



## drmike

Pretty food @MartinD  Glad to see this thread resurrected.

Tis the season in the northern hemisphere for fresh foods, finally.


----------



## MartinD

Got my cooking mojo back.


----------



## MannDude

Damn, and I had left over pizza for two meals today...


----------



## drmike

MannDude said:


> Damn, and I had left over pizza for two meals today...


That has to stop.  Exception is some non gluten infested homemade stuff... heck homemade fresh gluten infested is alright...  big health increase over the freezer section stuff and the delivery crapola.

I need to take a road trip to my old haunts to get some proper wood fired and/or coal fired pizza.


----------



## HalfEatenPie

MartinD said:


> Decided to necro this thread... because I was in the mood for cooking today so I want to show off
> 
> So, lunch was seared Scottish king scallops:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And for dinner I made a small fish platter with smoked salmon and my own sea-bass sashimi!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I was AMAZING. That is all.


The hell

since when did you start taking awesome pictures of your awesome food.

I hate you and your food.  I HOPE YOU ENJOY THAT


----------



## MartinD

Really good pics huh? I didn't take them, my other half did with her phone!


----------



## MannDude

Two slices of Applewood smoked bacon, spicy breakfast sausage, 3 eggs, a bit of shredded Mexican cheese and a couple teaspoons of salsa.

Boom.

I'm no @Martin-D in the kitchen but I won't starve. Got some Tilapia and pork chops in the freezer I need to thaw out. Maybe I'll try to make some fancy fish or pork chops this coming week.


----------



## MartinD

..but what did it look like before you brought it back up?


----------



## MannDude

I'm not worried about presentation. It's easier to just mix it all together than cook a few slices of bacon, remove from pan... then cook some sausage... remove from pan. Then fry some eggs, and assemble it all neatly on a plate with a piece of cilantro resting on top of two tablespoons of salsa. 

I cut the bacon up, and begin to fry it about halfway, move it to the sides of the pans so it's not as hot, fry the sausage in the center. Then when it's about done I move the bacon back to the center and finish that, then crack eggs on top of it all. Turn the heat off. Throw some cheese in it, put the cover on. (Wash a plate... lol) Then before scooping it out, I mix in a bit of salsa. Then eat.


----------



## drmike

MannDude said:


> Two slices of Applewood smoked bacon, spicy breakfast sausage, 3 eggs, a bit of shredded Mexican cheese and a couple teaspoons of salsa.


Works for me.  You should be downing oh 3-6 eggs a day to stay healthy and sane.   You brain likes eggs.

Bacon, meh, pork is scary stuff.  Not recommending the fake bacon or anything.  

Tis the season for making friends with a local farmer that raises stuff right / clean.


----------



## MannDude

drmike said:


> Works for me.  You should be downing oh 3-6 eggs a day to stay healthy and sane.   You brain likes eggs.
> 
> Bacon, meh, pork is scary stuff.  Not recommending the fake bacon or anything.
> 
> Tis the season for making friends with a local farmer that raises stuff right / clean.


On the bright side, it was a carb-free and no/low-sugar meal. I eat a ton of eggs as is, they're easy and simple to make, though because I stopped buying bread and tortillas a few months ago I'm starting to get tired of them as I only eat them as shown above. Sometimes I get fancy and put other things in them, like onions and peppers. But before I'd eat a lot of breakfast burritos and egg sandwiches too, just because they're easy/quick/simple to make with a quick/easy/simple clean-up afterwards.

May start hardboiling them and eating them on salads or just hardboiled raw.


----------



## drmike

Non fried eggs, ideally poached are about the best method of making eggs for human nutrition.

Unsure about hard boiled, but I make them here.

I need to get a comparison on nutrition of the various egg  types.  For instance, here I have egg layers which are ducks.  They tend to be larger layers and somewhat different than chickens many eat eggs from.

Carbs are just meh, unless you are havesting them while hiking in the forest, carbs have no real place in your diet.  Most notorious carbs are fruits easily pruned from trees while hiking --- but who consumes them that way?  I usually pack some apples and/or pears when going cycling.  Can pedal along while munching with the other hand.

Really looking forward to fresh foods this summer.

Just harvested my first batch (small) of spearmint, which I convert into a hot tea.  Also harvested green onions, which I convert into a semi-spicey soup that does wonders for congestion and seasonal allergies.


----------



## blergh

Not my pic, but same dish.


----------



## MannDude

blergh said:


> Not my pic, but same dish.


What is the meat, and what is sticking out of it?


----------



## MartinD

MannDude said:


> What is the meat, and what is sticking out of it?


----------



## MannDude

MartinD said:


>


I'm serious. I've _never_ seen something like that before. Is that where you blow air to inflate the meat to make it look plump?


----------



## HBAndrei

Bacon and eggs for me today


----------



## HalfEatenPie

MannDude said:


> I'm serious. I've _never_ seen something like that before. Is that where you blow air to inflate the meat to make it look plump?


It's actually part of the human leg.  @blergh eats people! 

If people want to take pictures of their food and upload it... ya know...  I'd appreciate it.  Similar to /r/foodporn except vpsBoard edition.


----------



## trewq

HalfEatenPie said:


> If people want to take pictures of their food and upload it... ya know... I'd appreciate it. Similar to /r/foodporn except vpsBoard edition.


I'll start doing it as of tomorrow with daily instalments. It won't be pretty food to start but hopefully it will guilt me into eating healthier and with that comes nicer looking food.


----------



## HalfEatenPie

trewq said:


> I'll start doing it as of tomorrow with daily instalments. It won't be pretty food to start but hopefully it will guilt me into eating healthier and with that comes nicer looking food.



Do ittttttt


----------



## HalfEatenPie

MannDude said:


> Two slices of Applewood smoked bacon, spicy breakfast sausage, 3 eggs, a bit of shredded Mexican cheese and a couple teaspoons of salsa.
> 
> Boom.
> 
> I'm no @Martin-D in the kitchen but I won't starve. Got some Tilapia and pork chops in the freezer I need to thaw out. Maybe I'll try to make some fancy fish or pork chops this coming week.


I forgot to mention.

Add home fries/potatoes to that mix with the eggs.  Adds volume and I personally LOVE potatoes in my dish.  Also top it off with a scoop of Guacamole and a few small cubes of a single tomato.


----------



## trewq

HalfEatenPie said:


> Do ittttttt


I will and you're going to love it.


----------



## blergh

MannDude said:


> What is the meat, and what is sticking out of it?


35 ounces of barbecued beef tenderloin, the thing sticking out of it is a fork.


----------



## MannDude

blergh said:


> the thing sticking out of it is a fork.


That's what I thought originally, but it just looked... non fork-like. Tubular, hollow, and shoved in all the way to the handle. Because of that I thought it had to be something different, haha.

Meal looked good though.


----------



## trewq

MannDude said:


> That's what I thought originally, but it just looked... non fork-like. Tubular, hollow, and shoved in all the way to the handle. Because of that I thought it had to be something different, haha.
> 
> 
> Meal looked good though.


It looked like a little chimney for the meat, I was so confused.


----------



## DomainBop

MannDude said:


> Damn, and I had left over pizza for two meals today...


I had cheap pizza for lunch yesterday and today.  Boardwalk...blowing sand...begging seagulls


----------



## HalfEatenPie

blergh said:


> 35 ounces of barbecued beef tenderloin, the thing sticking out of it is a fork.


Nice cover story!



DomainBop said:


> I had cheap pizza for lunch yesterday and today.  Boardwalk...blowing sand...begging seagulls


Cheap but delicious pizza in NYC!


----------



## blergh

trewq said:


> It looked like a little chimney for the meat, I was so confused.


Yeah, meatchimney! hahaha


----------



## trewq

Day 1 @ 5PM


Sandwich - hummus, pepper, tasty cheese and ham.


----------



## MannDude

Cooked a hamburger with sauteed onions and melted cheese. Three eggs on the side and salad, sliced tomatoes throughout.



+

Nothing fancy, but good.


----------



## MartinD

..3 eggs? THREE?


----------



## MannDude

MartinD said:


> ..3 eggs? THREE?


I eat eggs daily.


----------



## MartinD

Oh I would too.. but 3 in one sitting? lol


----------



## MannDude

MartinD said:


> Oh I would too.. but 3 in one sitting? lol


I didn't have my morning three, so had my evening three.

My actual lunch was awesome,  I had ham, mashed potatoes, cauliflower and diced carrots in cheese sauce and stuff jalapenos, wrapped in bacon with BBQ sauce. Of course, I didn't actually make that. I was going to visit my Mom over the weekend for my birthday, was going to have a dinner over there but she was feeling under the weather. She brought me dinner yesterday but it was in a rubbermaid container and I refrigerated it overnight. Was still really good re-heated, just didn't think to snap a photo of it.


----------



## branden_securedspeed

You guys are making me hungry!! Great pictures too.


----------



## Sam

I had bacon, eggs and sausages. YUM!


----------



## MannDude




----------



## drmike

I'd show you my food, but that was a Mason jar of liquid, and not booze earlier ...

I had a couple of beers (worked out in the scorching sun all day)...

And just ate about half of a sweet potato pie...


----------



## MannDude

And of course, for dessert...


----------



## MartinD

^ bottle of Wife Beater.


----------



## MannDude

MartinD said:


> ^ bottle of Wife Beater.


No, if I was drinking that it'd be:


----------



## drmike

Baha i was looking for lunch ideas... Guess its time for the syrup of the Gallo gods... Thunderbird... Colt 45 maybe instead...


----------



## Jonathan

How about steak, burgers, and hot dogs?






















It was rather tasty


----------



## Jonathan

Oh yeah, I almost forgot the brownies!!!


----------



## drmike

KnownHost-Jonathan said:


> How about steak, burgers, and hot dogs?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It was rather tasty


Is this a normal day at your office?  Sign me up


----------



## Jonathan

drmike said:


> Is this a normal day at your office?  Sign me up


Well two Fridays in a row now   We always do a couple of catered lunches every month for the entire staff but we've recently obtained the grill and slushy machine so a cookout just seems fitting instead of ordering in, plus, I enjoy cooking.  It's a nice change from staring at the computer screen so it's a win/win.


----------



## setupvps

subway pizzasub footlong


----------



## Imam86

I think the most people in Southeast Asia eat rice.

But hey! Give it some colours.

*Rainbow Rice*​ ​​
Looks like the fish wasn't ready yet. :lol:​ ​


----------



## TekStorm - Walter

Man you guess are making me hungry and i already ate, for lunch i tend to go for sit down meal, never like on the run crap, but you can never go wrong with a nice pasta dish with a nice thick meaty sauce loaded with veggy's and every piece of pasta is cover in sauce and loads of cheese on top of it, my mouth is watering just thinking about mmmmmmm good.


----------



## Ruchirablog

Imam86 said:


> ​​
> Looks like the fish wasn't ready yet. :lol:​


I can tolerate the pink and green but hey that blue colored rice made me ummm..


----------



## Schultz

Started the day off with some french toast & salad, nice cold glass of coke with it too.

Not sure what's for dinner, might go for a pizza


----------



## SGC-Hosting

Came here for lunch ideas - leaving contemplating more options rather than fewer.  No luck finding rainbow rice either - might have to go get myself a rainbow ice and settle on "close enough"


----------



## MannDude

Chicken breast and bacon 12" sub on itallian herbs and cheese bread. Pepper jack cheese, spinach, green pepper, onion, tomato and jalepeno. Avocado, southwest sauce and one line of buffalo sauce right down the center. Mmmm...

Cookies for later.

Was out and about and decided to grab a bite.


----------



## Aldryic C'boas

Sounds like someone went to Subway   I like their Teriyaki myself.

Skipped lunch today, but the kid helped me grill some sausage and brat for dinner tonight.


----------



## QuadraNet.Dustin

Our company caters lunch every Tuesday, but because the Holiday, we had this weeks catering today! It was Chipotle; very yummy


----------



## iann_lfcvps

Today is leftover tomato ravioli with fresh basil, garlic fried mushrooms and roasted red pepper dressing. One of my favorites!


----------



## bizzard

Since this thread popped up and I had taken a photo of my lunch today, here it goes.



A bit of Rice, Sambar (Regional Curry), Chappathi, Soya Masala, Pickle, with a piece of Onion and Lemon.


----------



## MannDude

I was running errands today and was out and about. I hadn't eaten yet today so before coming back home I stopped by Wendy's.

Guys, let me tell you something. Wendy's has a friggin' cheeseburger now with BBQ pulled pork.

That's right.

A pulled pork cheeseburger.

It also has coleslaw on it which isn't _bad_, but it's different.

Go get one.


----------



## ssgsunny

*Boneless Chuck Fillet Steak.*


----------



## 24/7/365

I've come to the conclusion that my one course lunch at a desk pales in comparison to the 4 course fine-dining experiences you guys are having.

I'll step up my game


----------



## incloudibly

Junk food for lunch today, too bad for me


----------



## MannDude

I've literally seen newborn children smaller than this burrito:



Taco truck in town makes these fresh for $6 and I can't even finish the entire thing.


----------



## dkstanson

MartinD said:


> Here was mine:


Wow, this looks delicious ! Well done


----------



## EnveraHost

Had a whole quiche from a bakery near by.


----------



## CableChief_JR

Okay, so it wasn't exactly lunch but I did have to make it at 10AM before rushing off to work.

Tonight's dinner was bacon pasta bake, used a recipe I found on Youtube, worked out very nicely although I'll need to remember to add more garlic next time!


----------



## MannDude

Phone was dead earlier so couldn't snap a photo, but I bought a couple on-sale New York strips earlier in the week that needed to be cooked or frozen by the 20th, so since it was the 21st I decided to cook them. Was good. I don't do anything fancy. Sea salt them, fry in a pan for about 1.5 minutes on each side. Toss on a plate and eat. They were pretty thin so even that was a tad overcooked for my liking, as I like my meat medium-rare.

I got a grill in the summer time as a gift, though it's still at my parent's place in a box and not at my house yet. I'm going to try to stuff it in my trunk and bring it home this weekend when I go over to visit, because I really want to grill some meat in the backyard!


----------



## fixidixi

Well I cant post a photo as we ate it already but today I had a http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Beef_bourguignon .

One of the things about a women that she should be good at cooking


----------



## Joshua-Epic

Olive Garden tour of Italy. Just enough food to have a enough left over for dinner


----------



## HenriqueSousa - WebUp 24/7

Not exactly lunch on my timezone, but it was a reinforced breakfast


----------



## MannDude

Been changing up what I eat in 2015 and getting back into shape. I _LOVE_ lettuce wrapped sandwiches. In the lettuce is 4 slices of turkey, some colby jack thin sliced cheese and a dab of mayo and two slices of tomato. And of course, on the plate, two slices of sea-salted tomatoes. Served delicately on my fine china...


----------



## MannDude

Overcooked the NY strip a bit. I like my meat medium rare but got distracted while it was cooking because I realized I had no clean plates to put it on so had to clean one real quick...

And a lite side salad with cheese and fat free ranch.


----------



## MannDude

Since I overcooked yesterdays NY strip I made sure to do today's proper. About 2 minutes on each side on medium-low heat and got a pretty good medium rare steak on the cast iron. I messed the eggs up though since they stuck in my other pan a bit... was wanting over easy but as you can see they popped when trying to remove them from the pan. Put a little bit of shredded cheddar up on top of them.



Damn good breakfast though. I've made every single meal this year at home as I have decided to stop eating fast food and cut out carbs and sugars from my diet. I'm not a great cook but I do enjoy making simple things like frying meat (Mostly steaks, burgers or porkchops or bacon) or baking chicken in the oven.

Also been eating a ton of salad lately as I've rediscovered how great those are...

My food never looks pretty but it sure does taste good to me!


----------



## MannDude

I'm going to rename this thread, "MannDude posts his dinner"



I had some pork fillets in the fridge that needed to be cooked or frozen, so decided to cook all 5 them and save the other 3 for later. This was tonight's dinner.

Pork seasoned with sea-salt and pepper and basil, topped with guacamole (because guac is good on damn near everything). Side salad, Itallian dressing. I prefer ranch, will go back to that.

Was good.


----------



## Aldryic C'boas

MannDude said:


> Since I overcooked yesterdays NY strip I made sure to do today's proper. About 2 minutes on each side on medium-low heat and got a pretty good medium rare steak on the cast iron. I messed the eggs up though since they stuck in my other pan a bit... was wanting over easy but as you can see they popped when trying to remove them from the pan. Put a little bit of shredded cheddar up on top of them.
> 
> Damn good breakfast though. I've made every single meal this year at home as I have decided to stop eating fast food and cut out carbs and sugars from my diet. I'm not a great cook but I do enjoy making simple things like frying meat (Mostly steaks, burgers or porkchops or bacon) or baking chicken in the oven.
> 
> Also been eating a ton of salad lately as I've rediscovered how great those are...
> 
> My food never looks pretty but it sure does taste good to me!


Mmm... and now I wanted eggs.  Haven't done an omelet in years, so I figure I'd just start simple again.






Just a couple A grade eggs, whipped up with some diced ham, and one of the things I love most about the south - good ol' Tony Chachere seasoning.


----------



## MannDude

Speaking of eggs... tonight's dinner:



Four eggs over easy (I didn't bust the yolk this time!) and of course, a good ol' New York strip. 0 Sugar. 0 carbs. (Okay I think eggs have like 0.4g of carbs per each one).


----------



## MannDude

Chicken salad wrapped in lettuce. Coffee. Mmm.


----------



## Aldryic C'boas

Alright @MannDude, doing things your way tonight.  Couple slices of ham, grilled and hot.  Salad with some colby/pepperjack cheese and some chunks of leftover ham, and a mustard/seasoning mix.


----------



## drmike

The salad trend is spreading.


----------



## William

Soup.


----------



## drmike

For lunch I made some scrambled eggs in lots of butter and with cheese.  Plus a grilled cheese sandwich.... But none of that was for me... For other folks here.

I am on my liquid diet again.  Had a sip of ginger ale, then a beer.  Next up is fresh lemonade.  

If I get up for a longer time, a bag of oranges are getting fresh squeezed into juice.


----------



## MannDude

Rib eye, heirloom tomatoe with cream cheese, half an avocado.


----------



## yomero

MannDude said:


> Rib eye, heirloom tomatoe with cream cheese, half an avocado.


I like it. Simple, quick and easy. I eat this way for my "brunch" after workout.

Unfortunately that get's me hungry in a couple of hours, LOL


----------



## Aurimas

Every day for me starts with thinkin about what to eat for lunch as I don't do breakfast. An every day is a nightmare as I need to think where to go actually. So tažoday I have chosen to get some sushi. Yesss!


----------



## William

More soup.


----------



## MannDude

I'm starting to love sliced tomatoes with cream cheese.

Anyhow, I've got a NY strip in the fridge but need to run to the store to have stuff to eat with it.

I sort of want to bake a meatloaf this weekend.... we'll see.


----------



## GS-Dylan

MannDude said:


> I'm starting to love sliced tomatoes with cream cheese.
> 
> Anyhow, I've got a NY strip in the fridge but need to run to the store to have stuff to eat with it.
> 
> I sort of want to bake a meatloaf this weekend.... we'll see.



I baked the "epic meal time" meatloaf about a year ago, my heart is still trying to recover.


----------



## Chatahooch

A couple pints of beer and some homemade tacos (boston sirloin) in corn tortillas. Tons of chilies!


----------



## Coastercraze

Had some Chinese. General Tso's chicken, fried rice, pork eggrolls and cheese wontons.


----------



## drmike

We cooked a big pot of chili here today.  Well I just mostly ate it.


----------



## VENETX

I want to eat some In-N-Out burgers or Fiver Guys 

Im craving for them but then again im in a diet so.... maybe just yogurt and nuts.


----------



## drmike

I have a 3PM meal of eating Time Warner's deployed tech's lunch.  I should feed him before I slay him 

My lunch will be at dinner time again today.


----------



## MannDude

Damn, that was a good dinner.



NY Strip, 3 eggs with shredded cheese that have a sort of nacho seasoning and an avocado.

Stuffed.


----------



## MannDude

I cooked a meatloaf for the first time tonight.... and the results? AMAZING.





Second slice even better than the first.

Meatloaf with goatcheese, spinach and rosemary. Inside the meat is onion, and diced red and jalepeno peppers and garlic.


----------



## MannDude

Recipe for the meatloaf here: http://www.wickedstuffed.com/keto-recipes/keto-meatloaf-stuffed-w-goat-cheese-spinach/


----------



## Coastercraze

Had some Quaker Steak & Lube boneless wings in hot sauce with a side of Loaded Magna Fries (french fries covered in cheddar-jack cheese, bacon, and scallions)


----------



## Aldryic C'boas

That meatloaf sounds delicious @MannDude .... but I'm not so sure I could wrap my lips around something so closely resembling a bloody creampie >_>

...sorry if that just ruined meatloaf for you


----------



## MannDude

Aldryic C said:


> ...sorry if that just ruined meatloaf for you


Made the left-overs even better


----------



## Hostwinds

I'm a little bit embarrassed by my convenience store lunch after hearing about all of y'alls lunches. I had some microwaveable shelf stable meatloaf and mashed potatoes with a fruit smoothie and a side of regret.   :mellow:


----------



## splitice

MannDude said:


>


Just about to cook some pizza. I hope it tastes as good as that looks Mann.


----------



## drmike

I had delivery pizza tonight....  Slumming it again like that.... Off the good eating wagon.

Weekend almost here for needed grocery getting.


----------



## MannDude

Didn't think to snap a pic but just had another NY strip with eggs. Easy meal and cheaper than eating out, while still being better.

Grocery store near me sells pre-packaged NY strips for $4.50 each and they're surprisingly great. I prefer them over the more expensive cuts I've gotten from Wal-Mart or Kroger (Kroger has better meat and produce in general, though).

Need to do some cooking this weekend. I bought a package of pork loins and am going to try to make this: http://www.wickedstuffed.com/keto-recipes/parmesan-crusted-pork-loin-stuffed-spinach-harvarti/ ... or something similar 

Otherwise, still eating a salad or two each day. Simple and easy and good tasting meal. Ensures I get some veggies in my diet. 

I also may make some egg salad again this weekend. Last time half went to waste as I put avocado in it and it browned very very quickly. The next day it looked horrid... so IDK what to do about that. I bought a lime as I hear lime juice will help keep the avocado from browning but we'll see. I like having a side of avocado with my meals just plain. No real need to mix it up and put it in recipes, it's good as is.


----------



## rds100

Watch out with that avocado unless you want to have tits


----------



## MannDude

rds100 said:


> Watch out with that avocado unless you want to have tits


Is that a concern people have? I've never heard it.


----------



## rds100

As far as i know too much avocado as well as too much soy is not good for men. How much is "too much" - i don't know.


----------



## MannDude

I just fried up some of the best damn pork chops I've seriously have ever had. I'm not even joking.

Since I'm still on the low-carb kick, the breading was made using almond flour. I added seasalt, pepper, crushed red pepper, cayenne pepper and oregeno to the breading.

Fried in cast iron skillet in butter, 5 minutes on each side.

Simple and tasty.


----------



## MannDude

DERP!

Picture may help


----------



## tmzVPS-Daniel

Chicken Cesar wrap for me today. No french fries, that stuff will kill you! 

- Daniel


----------



## drmike

tmzVPS-Daniel said:


> Chicken Cesar wrap for me today. No french fries, that stuff will kill you!
> 
> - Daniel


Yeppers, fried foods are indeed a murderer.  Oils are essentially plastic to your body.   As tasty as such can be, should be avoided.   Can make some good potatoes in the oven, baked and with butter + salt + pepper + onion.


----------



## MannDude

Just ate a left over chop, with a side of eggs and avocado... Great meal....

Now to make some coffee and get some stuff done!


----------



## RLT

Just a note citric acid will delay browning of fruits.


----------



## zomgmike

@MannDude  The pork chops look great. I briefly tried low carb last year.  Try this recipe but use a low carb tortilla.  It's out of this world.  Most low carb tortillas are tough and chewy, but Mission brand "carb balance" tortillas taste normal.  It's a technique reliant recipe, so give yourself 1-2 attempts to get used to it.  With the right sauce and toppings you can crank out filling and appetizing thin crust pizza for less than 10 carbs per pizza and in under 10 minutes (excluding the pre-heat time.)

I'm not doing low carb now and I still make it.


----------



## MannDude

So, yesterday I got 9lbs of deer meat from a relative.

Today I made deer burgers for lunch.

I have the spirit of a deer inside me now.

Damn that was a tasty meal.


----------



## mitgib

MannDude said:


> So, yesterday I got 9lbs of deer meat from a relative.
> 
> Today I made deer burgers for lunch.
> 
> I have the spirit of a deer inside me now.
> 
> Damn that was a tasty meal.


https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FznlyA_iqrs


----------



## SeriesN

Home made beef burger, Zero coke and French fries. Healthy eating was never fun for me.


----------



## MannDude

Pork chop, avocado, and side salad.





Pork chop is breaded in *pork rinds,* almond flour and spices. The pork rinds were a good touch.


----------



## Aldryic C'boas




----------



## MannDude

Looks good! I'm out of sausage


----------



## Aldryic C'boas

Long hours this week, so I picked up some smoked sausage and ground chuck for simple/quick meals.  Been reading about keto bread - might give that a try after this weekend, see if its any good.


----------



## drmike

Aldryic C said:


> Long hours this week, so I picked up some smoked sausage and ground chuck for simple/quick meals.  Been reading about keto bread - might give that a try after this weekend, see if its any good.


Tell us more about the keto bread... What are they using to make such?


----------



## Coastercraze

Had a platter from Sheetz with two fish, chicken strips, onion rings, and Mac n cheese. Faygo Candy Apple as a drink.


----------



## TekStorm - Walter

Damn, I wish i can have some of what you guys have been talking about here, i am just stuck with pizza. Dont get me wrong pizza is awesome, but i would love an inch thick steak bbqed with mushrooms and onions and grilled veggies. that would make my day.


----------



## Clouvider-Dom

@Aldryic C'boas this one looks really nice... Pity is so late already .


----------



## tk-hassan

Chicken Burger with a Coke


----------



## drmike

I ate a megaton of purple grapes.


----------



## MannDude

Made some meatballs earlier. Mmm.

Now enjoying some coffee.


----------



## GreenLionNet

I like to have Fish (Salmon or Tuna) to get the necessary protien for body.


----------



## drmike

I ate too much stomach paste today (straight bad-like carbs).   I try to stick to minimal eating and lots of supplements and beverages usually.

Just ate a cobbler made fresh out of goji berries.

Drank a ton of mint tea made from mint plucked fresh from my gardens.  Too cold for much yet, but mint is raising up all over and I am glad for that.  Can't get enough mint.


----------



## That IT guy

I had pizza for lunch today! Can't go wrong with food delivered to your door.


----------



## Coastercraze

Had a turkey sandwich with lettuce, onions, and tomato and a Mango Snapple.


----------



## NetDepot-KH

Just have my coffee with some sandwiches as I like to having my lunch in front of my PC :lol:


----------



## Mayers

I had a cheesesteak hoagie today.


----------



## MannDude

Had another steak and egg lunch today. These $5 8oz steaks I've been buying from 'Rulers' (Kroger brand store, sort of like Aldis) are great. One of those and 3 or 4 eggs and you've got a meal. Out of avocado and salad mix, so no sides today.


----------



## drmike

Artisian Ginger Ale (real ginger for real) + my health food drink + fresh lemonade + apple cider (adult version)... that was my lunch.


----------



## MannDude

They have this Mexican food truck in town that has some really good burritos.



This is what a $6 burrito looks like, massive:


----------



## KeithVP

Tacos.


No photo, sorry.


----------



## MannDude

Was out and about running errands earlier on a empty stomach. Stopped and brought home Subway. Haven't had Subway at all this year since I was previously on a low-carb diet... Oh how I missed Subway.

Need to get back on the keto diet though. Was doing great for 3 months then had Easter dinner at my Mom's and ate a lot of food I shouldn't have and decided I'd take a break and start back up again... -_-


----------



## al3xt

i had snickers for lunch today.

Paper wrap says 'Hungry? Grab a Snickers!'


----------



## jclutter

Pizza, always pizza!


----------



## drmike

jclutter said:


> Pizza, always pizza!


I do like pizza 

I had a mango today, a sports supplement powder (think Gatorade done right nutritionally) and a bulk of mint tea.

At some point I had a heaping bowl of homemade bean loaded soups + grilled cheese + carrots (raw) + cucumber (raw).


----------



## earl

drmike said:


> For lunch I made some scrambled eggs in lots of butter and with cheese.



Best thing ever!! Especially if you add baked beans and spam!


----------



## MartinD

Coronation Chicken sammich!

Homemade of course.


----------



## MannDude

Meatballs and a basil garlic pasta sauce.

From a bag of frozen meatballs and a jar of sauce, of course.


----------



## Geek

I'm having a bowl of something called "vegetables" and they're rather good.


----------



## Coastercraze

Had some Cookout earlier.

Pretty good for about $5 had a 1/4 lb burger, some onion rings, a chicken quesadilla, and a large cup of Cheerwine.


----------



## Tyler

Yesterday - French Onion Soup from _Mastering the Art of French Cooking_

Today - Suprêmes de Volaille aux Champigons (Chicken Breasts with Mushrooms and Cream) from _Mastering the Art of French Cooking_

They were both amazing, but I liked the French onion soup better. Gotta love Julia Child.


----------



## MannDude

Got myself a pasture raised chicken from a nearby farm today that is ran by an old buddy. Much better than store bought, factory farmed chicken. I didn't have the pan to cook it properly so went to my father's place where they cooked it and made some dumplings using the chicken broth from the bird. So so soooo good. Much better than I could have done with it here, I'd probably have ruined it... and now I have some good leftovers.


----------



## MannDude

Was in Kentucky earlier today, decided to get lunch while I was over there...




I asked the people working there if people buy them and they said they were insanely good... so they sold me. I haven't eaten them yet as the sandwich was enough food but will try them later. I don't really like chips but I _love_ biscuits and gravy.


----------



## rmlhhd

@MannDude could you explain what biscuits and gravy consists of? Here in the UK biscuits are what you call cookies and gravy is something you have on a roast dinner.


----------



## MannDude

rmlhhd said:


> @MannDude could you explain what biscuits and gravy consists of? Here in the UK biscuits are what you call cookies and gravy is something you have on a roast dinner.



Oh man, it's an amazing thing. It's typically a breakfast food. https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Biscuits_and_gravy


----------



## rmlhhd

MannDude said:


> rmlhhd said:
> 
> 
> 
> @MannDude could you explain what biscuits and gravy consists of? Here in the UK biscuits are what you call cookies and gravy is something you have on a roast dinner.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh man, it's an amazing thing. It's typically a breakfast food. https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Biscuits_and_gravy
Click to expand...

Ah right, they're Scones for us  don't think I'd try them with gravy though.


----------



## AndrewM

Sushi Joint in downtown Miami, was pretty decent.


----------



## MannDude

Ahhhh yes. Biscuits and Gravy. As per our recent discussion.


----------



## davidgestiondbi

A lot of Nachos with bacon!!


----------



## Hsin

Debating between Subway, Chilis, or Buffalo Wild Wings....


----------



## HalfEatenPie

MannDude said:


> Ahhhh yes. Biscuits and Gravy. As per our recent discussion.



Aww man.  I remember making biscuits and gravy from scratch.  Some of the best things in the world.  



Hsin said:


> Debating between Subway, Chilis, or Buffalo Wild Wings....



Subway's 5 dollar footlongs are always a good choice.  Chili's is mostly microwaved food (that isn't half bad... but still sits in a bag that is later microwaved).  Now Buffalo Wild Wings.  Good stuff right there.  Hitting up Buffalo Wild Wings on their like 35 cents a wing night was absolutely fantastic.  10/10 would stuff face with wings again. 

Although...  Chili's does usually have a bar...


----------



## k0nsl

I had mini-kebapche for dinner today, usually they only contain salt and pepper, but I mixed in some dark syrup, ox bouillon and a healthy amount of "Ground Zero" *(very spicy sauce)*:


----------



## MannDude

I picked some more tomatoes from the backyard today so made some BLT sandwiches! Soo good. Bacon, lettuce and tomato are just meant to be together.


----------



## Geek

Oooh, BLTs!  Those are delicious...especially with extra B.


----------



## Geek

Jimmy John's kinda sounds like a good plan for today.  It's cool, raining off and on, I locked my keys in my car.  Going to have to improvise today.  So glad my wife's office is 5 blocks from mine.


----------



## Time4VPS

As usual - 2 Cepelinai. It's a Lithuanian national dish. They are a type of dumpling made from grated and riced potatoes and usually stuffed with minced meat, although sometimes dry cottage cheese (curd) or mushrooms are used instead.

Have a good Lunch everybody! Į sveikatą!


----------



## AuroraZero

I had left over Spanish Rice, that's rice with hamburger, and tomato juice, chopped onions, chopped peppers, some cumin for spice. Usually have it a couple times a month. The wife and I like it pretty well.


----------



## MartinD

> I had left over Spanish Rice, that's rice with hamburger, and tomato juice, chopped onions, chopped peppers, some cumin for spice. Usually have it a couple times a month. The wife and I like it pretty well.



That's possibly the least 'Spanish' thing I've heard of.


----------



## AuroraZero

> I had left over Spanish Rice, that's rice with hamburger, and tomato juice, chopped onions, chopped peppers, some cumin for spice. Usually have it a couple times a month. The wife and I like it pretty well.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's possibly the least 'Spanish' thing I've heard of.
Click to expand...

I know but that is all I have ever heard it called. It is funny how these things work out.


----------



## drmike

AuroraZero said:


> I had left over Spanish Rice, that's rice with hamburger, and tomato juice, chopped onions, chopped peppers, some cumin for spice. Usually have it a couple times a month. The wife and I like it pretty well.



Pretty much what Spanish rice is here in the States.  Folks put egg yoke in it as well.  Maybe some fresh green spice too... Maybe cilantro.

It's more of a Mexican inspired dish than Spanish I'd guess.


----------



## MartinD

The Spanish don't eat 'hamburgers' (or beefburgers... or any burger, really) hence my comment.


----------



## 2298

I'm thinking about fried noodle with some tofu and very hot chili sauce.


----------



## MannDude

I had sliced potatoes, carrots and peas, some 'meat patty', and dry cole slaw with two slices of bread and a slice of 'cake'...


----------



## MannDude

Awww yes. Beefcake Burgers is awesome.


----------



## ChrisM

Just had some Chicken Enchiladas at El Burrio downtown Birmingham near KnownHosts office.


----------



## MannDude

Spicy siracha pizza which may prove to be a bad idea to eat before going to work... -_-


Let's see.


----------



## HalfEatenPie

I hate you all.


I miss good mexican food and American food.  Damn do I miss good burgers.


----------



## MannDude

HalfEatenPie said:


> I hate you all.
> 
> 
> I miss good mexican food and American food.  Damn do I miss good burgers.



But you're in Korea and have the best BBQ available to you. Gosh I love me some Korean BBQ. Send me some, somehow. (I really wish I could open a package delivered via UPS and have a plate of steaming hot and fresh food... one day. One day.)


----------



## HalfEatenPie

MannDude said:


> But you're in Korea and have the best BBQ available to you. Gosh I love me some Korean BBQ. Send me some, somehow. (I really wish I could open a package delivered via UPS and have a plate of steaming hot and fresh food... one day. One day.)



Haha true that.  However I'd still prefer to be back in the States rather than here in Korea.


One day mate.  I'm going to be back in the States and living my life of good burgers and Texas BBQ.


----------



## HostHoney

I have come to notice that most food in the us has little or no taste. I have watched countless documentaries on GMO foods and how crops as well as animals are treated It is absolutely crazy. The US Sucks with how their food is created. I have a small herb garden and a few fruits and vegetables and comparing the taste of my home grown produce compared to produce bought at a grocery store the taste is so much better.


----------



## RLT

All the fruits and veggies in the grocery stores are picked green so that they will ripen in transit. This loses all of the extra flavors that come from natural ripening.


----------



## Licensecart

Typical British me:


----------



## HalfEatenPie

Licensecart said:


> Typical British me:



Hahaha.  Pot Noodle.  That's news to me.  Chicken and Mushroom too eh?  Fancy...


I always did enjoy some instant ramen though.  That looks like wannabe pasta though. 


Personally...  I get why some people argue that GMOs are bad.  However, it's because of GMOs and our capacity (as an intelligent species) to increase the output of food for our society.  Like it's with GMO we don't have starving people in the street, or that food prices are low (well debatable, but lower than it would be without GMO).  In addition, it's with GMO that enough of our crops are able to survive to feed you.  Now GMO isn't my field of specialty, but it holds an important part in our life and our world that immediately dismissing it as a terrible thing isn't something we should do in my opinion.  Although I do get that some people might argue the flavoring is a little worse or something's a little off, but meh to each their own.  


Animal cruelty and all that stuff is in its own sense, but that's my opinion on GMO.  I think GMO was the solution to food quantity problem we had in the world, and now that we are all comfortable (well comfortable enough that it's no longer a pressing issue) we need to look into the food quality issue.  But that should be solved in due time. Remember, its scientists who are working on the problem.  Probably not a farmer as a modern farmer's goal  is usually increasing the net output of food products.  Each farmer may change the parameter in which they operate their business, but in the end more quantity sold means more net income...  which also means more products need to be made for more products to be sold.  .


----------



## Licensecart

HalfEatenPie said:


> Hahaha.  Pot Noodle.  That's news to me.  Chicken and Mushroom too eh?  Fancy...
> 
> 
> I always did enjoy some instant ramen though.  That looks like wannabe pasta though.
> 
> 
> Personally...  I get why some people argue that GMOs are bad.  However, it's because of GMOs and our capacity (as an intelligent species) to increase the output of food for our society.  Like it's with GMO we don't have starving people in the street, or that food prices are low (well debatable, but lower than it would be without GMO).  In addition, it's with GMO that enough of our crops are able to survive to feed you.  Now GMO isn't my field of specialty, but it holds an important part in our life and our world that immediately dismissing it as a terrible thing isn't something we should do in my opinion.  Although I do get that some people might argue the flavoring is a little worse or something's a little off, but meh to each their own.
> 
> 
> Animal cruelty and all that stuff is in its own sense, but that's my opinion on GMO.  I think GMO was the solution to food quantity problem we had in the world, and now that we are all comfortable (well comfortable enough that it's no longer a pressing issue) we need to look into the food quality issue.  But that should be solved in due time. Remember, its scientists who are working on the problem.  Probably not a farmer as a modern farmer's goal  is usually increasing the net output of food products.  Each farmer may change the parameter in which they operate their business, but in the end more quantity sold means more net income...  which also means more products need to be made for more products to be sold.  .



Yeah haha Pot Noddles are the bomb for lazy food just need to boil the kettle.


----------



## HostHoney

The main Reason Why I am against GMO's are because what do the added chemicals and such do to our bodies over time? It is a fact that my generation and my kids have a shorter life expectency than our parents. also look at roundup, a product made by monsanto the same company who created Agent Orange.


If you look at Honey bees you will see tht they have had isues with insecticides, and gmo plants that have killed off millions of bees. Heck France outlawed the use of Gaucho (made by Bayer Chemical Company).


Look at Ecoli problems. You have that issue because beef cows are being fed corn, they were made by God to eat grass not corn. I am not a health nut but I am for eating better and locally. I shop at farmers markets and go to local daries as well as cattle farms for my meat.


----------



## HostHoney

I love Pot Noodles /Ramen Noodles I used to eat them ll the time then my metabolism slowed and I started to have health issues so I stopped eating them and eating healthier.


----------



## mitgib

So I had this on someone's suggestion, omg I am not a huge butter fan normally, but made a package of Zatarain's gumbo and a blob(tbls) of this, it was a whole new experience


----------



## drmike

HostHoney said:


> The main Reason Why I am against GMO's are because what do the added chemicals and such do to our bodies over time? It is a fact that my generation and my kids have a shorter life expectency than our parents. also look at roundup, a product made by monsanto the same company who created Agent Orange.
> 
> 
> If you look at Honey bees you will see tht they have had isues with insecticides, and gmo plants that have killed off millions of bees. Heck France outlawed the use of Gaucho (made by Bayer Chemical Company).
> 
> 
> Look at Ecoli problems. You have that issue because beef cows are being fed corn, they were made by God to eat grass not corn. I am not a health nut but I am for eating better and locally. I shop at farmers markets and go to local daries as well as cattle farms for my meat.



I am with you friend.  


GMO is accompanied by crop chemicals.  They go together as a pack.


Crop chemicals are likely the bigger problem.  To destroy critters, they do terrible stuff.  Like destroy their digestive system.   In humans it does the same thing and sadly people are mass accumulating the crap.  Leaky gut (holes burnt through digestive tissue) is a major thing today, I don't recall it being so prevalent decades ago.


Lots of these chemicals displace nutrients.  Meaning the GMO crops are filler and maybe look right, but the nutrition content is severely diminished.  By some accounts 75% or more.


Feed lots give corn to animals in final stage to bulk animals up before they are slaughtered.  This has been done for a long time.  Now we have farmers corn feeding before the feed lot to get more pound cash. Trickle down shit money gaming.


I try to eat clean.  Problem is you can't shop at a grocery.  Even Whole Foods is littered with bullshit and lies.  You have to find farmers, visit their farm, ask hard questions and move on when they are full of crap or not forthcoming.  I've pissed farmers here off royally.  Most are modern traditional farmers and they care about money and that's about it.  Unclean farms, seeds they buy annually based on wrong reasons and lots of poison.


----------



## Nerdie

Jasons Deli here.


----------



## ademayem

Boiled noodles and eggs


----------



## Powerfulbox

Am boring am happy with my Greggs and mocha


----------



## drmike

It won't be Chipotle for me....


First Norovirus that got hundreds sick months ago in California... then another in New England....


Welp, shares have slid massively... Same store sales are off like 30%...


Yesterday, the feds announced formal investigation over the poisonings.


Then no fewer than 4 law firms announcing they are representing customers poisoned.


Quite a shame, because the food was very good.  Seems like quite an intentional circus.  Will be interesting to see what happens.


----------



## Wax

Today I had a Fry Up for lunch!


----------



## kevinsimmons

today chicken pizza.


----------



## dedica_manager

Corn flakes with milk


----------



## VyprNetworks

Today lunch is going to be leftover pizza cheese with stuffed crust to be exact. I just take the pizza part off and eat the crust maybe six or seven pieces for lunch today. I'm still thinking on it though could be that or left over shrimp and rice from Pappadeaux.


----------



## River

two hot dogs and some doritos.


Can't forget the mountain dew!


----------



## DedidamNET

Greek salad and avocado.


----------



## Hostfolks

Turkey sandwhich!


----------



## meganadz

Batangas Lomi with Luncheon meat


----------



## WasNotWSS

McDonalds. Spicy Chicken, McDouble, and large iced tea for <$4. I had to run into town to get bits for my jigsaw, and return some rebuilt hardware, so decided to save money. Already regretting it.


----------



## JonathanKW

There's this local place called Scott's Coneys that I'm thinking about getting from today.

Everything they have is relatively inexpensive and you can get yourself quite the nice meal for a decent price.


----------



## Jonathan

I had leftovers....from Scott's Koneys of all places lol. Buffalo chicken filet sandwich. Mmmmm.


----------



## earl

Well, not lunch time yet.. But i had a quiche for breakfast which was surprisingly good.


----------



## Jonathan




----------



## MannDude

Staff appreciation week, so we go cheeseburgers grilled out and cheesecake.

May not sound like a whole lot but I work in a (literal) prison so this is definitely not a very common treat. T'was nice.


----------



## Jonathan

MannDude said:


> Staff appreciation week, so we go cheeseburgers grilled out and cheesecake.
> 
> May not sound like a whole lot but I work in a (literal) prison so this is definitely not a very common treat. T'was nice.



Pics or it didn't happen.


----------



## MannDude

Jonathan said:


> Pics or it didn't happen.



LOL. I work in a secure facility. Phone stays in my vehicle, as per the law.


----------



## AuroraZero

Dogtown burger on a date with my wife  It's a 1/2 pond burger with ham, bacon, american and swiss cheese. Tastes awesome and only a little Diner about 35 miles from us serves them. Was a good day today.


----------



## igobyterry

I did TortelliniCup today - amazing.

https://www.tripadvisor.co.uk/Resta...iews-TortelliniCup_London-London_England.html


----------



## Jonathan

igobyterry said:


> I did TortelliniCup today - amazing.
> 
> https://www.tripadvisor.co.uk/Resta...iews-TortelliniCup_London-London_England.html



Looks pretty tasty!


----------



## ChrisM

Had some Gunthrie's today. Ate it too quickly to take a pic so here's their website: http://www.guthrieschicken.com/


----------



## igobyterry

ChrisM said:


> Had some Gunthrie's today. Ate it too quickly to take a pic so here's their website: http://www.guthrieschicken.com/



Oh man, the chicken fingers with Guthries sauce ... amazing. 

I don't know how we got lucky enough to have one in Cleveland, but I'm not mad about it.


----------



## IWSNetworks

We have Pasta for today


----------



## RDPproviders

Don't know how can explain...
I don't take breakfast because love to nap so just get this from starting of day so,
what ever i get i love to eat ...
and those which is delicious dosen't matter what is


----------



## Hostfinch

MannDude said:


> LOL. I work in a secure facility. Phone stays in my vehicle, as per the law.


Same here.


----------



## SSDBlazeHosting

Food? Im thinking some DQ or popeyes.


----------



## root

I ate a salad while trying to revive this thread.


----------



## ServersBase

Noodles Bowl and Gatorade


----------



## root

Sandwitch in morning, pizza at lunch.


----------



## dearroy

Ate some xiaolongbaos and now rather full.


----------



## noez

Kebap Pizza  love it


----------



## JonathanKW

Shrimp Alfredo made with homemade alfredo sauce.

It's too easy to make homemade.


----------



## LLHOST

As I can see, there is a battle here, homemade food vs fastfood =))


----------

